# New to the forums, newly type 1.



## Mucker86 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, diagnosed with type 1 4.5 weeks ago. Looking to increase my knowledge about diabetes to better  myself, push myself to the max, connect with other likeminded people, and get involved with one or two causes along the way. 

Anthony


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Anthony, welcome to the forum  How did the diagnosis come about? What insulin have they given you, and how are you getting on with everything? There is a very steep learning curve to begin with, but hopefully we will be able to help clear up any concerns or questions you may have 

My best piece of advice would be to get hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas. Doesn't matter how old you are, it is an immensely useful and well-written reference to all aspects of living with Type 1


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Mucker and welcome to the gang


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello, Anthony, welcome to the club nobody wanted to join!


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 13, 2017)

First week of September (this year) I noticed myself drinking a lot more water throughout the day and often felt thirsty. My knees would often ache after walking my dog for an hour or so. (I walk my dog twice a day for an hour each time and my knees never ached before.)

Friday 8th September - Monday 11th September I was away in Prague with 10 friends celebrating my best mates 30th. I did what all lads would do in Prague and drank way too much every night.
When we all got back on the Monday I knew I wasn’t feeling good. Headaches, blurred vision, legs aching and incredibly thirsty every 5 minutes.
My mum has been type 1 for over 20 years and I should have known the signs prior to feeling the way I did but it only clicked that night. I had to persuade my dad to take me to the hospital and walk in to A & E to tell them I have diabetes. That was an interesting few hours. Naturally my blood sugar and keytones were through the roof. They also discovered I had an enlarged liver so I had to explain to them about the whole Prague trip to ease the doctors mind with that one.

Right now I believe I’m doing very well. The fact my mums been type 1 for 20 years has helped a lot.

Thank you for recommending that book! It’s also my 31st today so I have a few amazon vouchers I can put to use to buy that book.

I take novorapid and lantus insulin.

Time to treat myself to a nice end of the week bath with a ‘Lush’ bath bomb!


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Greyhound Gal & Robin. 

‘Welcome to the club nobody wanted to join’ Halarious!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Lucy


----------



## Radders (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello Mucker, glad you found us!


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome aboard @Mucker86 , glad you found us


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Mucker Sorry to see you here but glad you found us. Welcome to our friendly supportive forum ~ here to listen ~ help and willing to accompany you on your Diabetes journey. The folk on this forum have a wealth of knowledge and experience between them so should you have any queries then do please ask as many times as you need to and we'll do our best to help.
Here's a Link for you to peruse at your leisure that you'll find helpful:~

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

Do please stay with us & update us as and when ~ take care and oh by the way Happy Birthday Mucker.


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Mucker Sorry to see you here but glad you found us. Welcome to our friendly supportive forum ~ here to listen ~ help and willing to accompany you on your Diabetes journey. The folk on this forum have a wealth of knowledge and experience between them so should you have any queries then do please ask as many times as you need to and we'll do our best to help.
> Here's a Link for you to peruse at your leisure that you'll find helpful:~
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/
> ...


Thanks for the kind message wirralass! I quickly got the impression that this is a very friendly and helpful forum. 
I’ve clicked on the link but only getting a error message for now. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello Anthony, welcome to the forum  and many happy returns.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Mucker86 said:


> Thanks for the kind message wirralass! I quickly got the impression that this is a very friendly and helpful forum.
> I’ve clicked on the link but only getting a error message for now. Will try again tomorrow.


Ok sorry Mucker  I'll check it out


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Here's a Link for you to peruse at your leisure that you'll find helpful:~
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/



I’ve fixed that link for you WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’ve fixed that link for you WL


Thank you.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 13, 2017)

Just wanted to say happy birthday - what a present to get! - you won't be able to forget when you were diagnosed LOL

It may be absolutely true that no-one wanted to join this Club - but by heck! - it has brilliant members!  All exceptionally good looking individuals, and some of the nicest people you'll ever be lucky enough to meet - and I'm perfectly certain you'll fit in amazingly well LOL

PS most of us have excellent senses of humour and don't hesitate to take the pee out of ourselves and (some) others, once we are sure they're on the same wavelength.  My husband says having Type 1 automatically turns us into liars - cos eg Are you alright love? produces the snarled reply 'Of course I am' - which usually means we're either high or low!


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the birthday wishes @trophywench 
I have told one little white lie whilst waiting for a mate of mine to meet me at football. He rang to say he was running late and we had arranged to grab something to eat beforehand. Because I was hungry I told him that I was close to having a hypo and that I must eat now. Even though I wasn’t and I was just hungry!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 14, 2017)

Mucker86 said:


> Thanks for the kind message wirralass! I quickly got the impression that this is a very friendly and helpful forum.
> I’ve clicked on the link but only getting a error message for now. Will try again tomorrow.


@Mucker86 ~ Sorry you had probs with the link ~ its ok now.
WL


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 14, 2017)

Perfect thanks @wirralass


----------



## trophywench (Oct 14, 2017)

You've got to live with your D same as all of us do - so remember you owe it a favour!  LOL

I always say mine is like an old mate - even one I've known since we were 7 - we can ignore each other for months on end and take up again seamlessly with absolutely no rancour BUT if and when we NEED the other - we just better be there.  And as far as humanly possible - we both ARE.

So - don't do that too often and never without guilt LOL - cos D can be quite nasty to us if we upset it too much too often !


----------



## Bloden (Oct 15, 2017)

Hiya Mucker and welcome. A belated Many Happy Returns.


----------



## grainger (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## RANJITH KORUPOJU (Oct 15, 2017)

Dear friends
I never knew about this forum until today, I know its a pain with type 1 diabetes, but we just hope cure to come some day. My daughter has type 1 diabetes.


----------

